# Why are wedding dresses white?



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)

*A son asked his mother the following  question: 
**
**' Mom, why  are wedding dresses white? ' The mother looks at her son and replies: 
**
**' Son, this shows your friends and relatives that your bride is pure.' **

**The son thanks his Mom and goes off to double-check this with his father.** 

**' Dad why are wedding dresses white?  '  *

*The father  looks at his son in surprise and says:*

*'Son, all household appliances come in white.'*


*The husband is still in intensive care and the prognosis is not good!!!*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> *A son asked his mother the following  question:
> **
> **' Mom, why  are wedding dresses white? ' The mother looks at her son and replies:
> **
> ...



All the women here for christmas just said "oh god that's horrible" then they laughed!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2014)

No wonder he's still in ICU.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2014)

I could go with being called an appliance as long as the husband has to deposit a hundred dollar bill every time he wants something done  I'm no "cheap" appliance, LOL!!


----------

